# Will try to talk to my crush next saturday but...



## Yasser1337 (Mar 28, 2012)

Okay so there's this girl in my class that I got a huge crush on her.We made eye contact a couple times and it usually lasted for nearly 3 secs but we never talked(its only been 4 classes so far).I tried to go and talk to her after the class is over many times but the problem is she's ALWAYS with at least 1 friend(they are all girls) which makes me go back in my decision.I never had a gf before,I did know some girls 2 years ago or somethin when I used to go to a certain sport club other than that,I don't know any girls because my school is all boys(the class I take isn't associated with only 1 school) which makes it hard for me to talk to more than 1 girl at once(I already find talking to only 1 hard :/).Any tips ?:roll


----------



## Yasser1337 (Mar 28, 2012)

Next class is on Next Saturday(Its 2 days a week,saturday and monday).


----------



## LukeT (Mar 31, 2012)

if she is always in company of her friends, you are going to have to approach them both, go there and talk to both friendly, dont go and say "hey I like you" you'll make a fool of yourself, if you make friends with her friends first then it will be downhill next time.

I dont know the first thing about dating and stuff, but thats what i would do.


----------



## Yasser1337 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hello, 
Thanks for the reply bro but its too late,I already made a move :roll So here's what happened: 
After class,I walked out with my friends and she was at the end of the street standing with 2 girls so I went up to them(my friends were a lil behind me for support ),looked at her and said ''Hi'' with a little smile.She said ''Hi,1 second please'' because she was on phone.Then she turned around and at the same time a friend of mine was coming from the opposite direction and he told me that she had a big smile on her face the moment she turned around.Then some troll guy from our class came with a beer in his hand and said''OHHH I'M SO HIGGHHH'' so the girls creeped out and moved away.I didn't want to follow her so I won't look desperate.I'll hopefully talk to her next time,what should I say ?


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Personally ive never understood the concept of having a crush on someone you never speak to :? The only girl I ever liked in school was one I talked to all the time.

Do any of your friends know any girls? Maybe make it a goal to get to know them?


----------



## LukeT (Mar 31, 2012)

Yasser1337 said:


> Hello,
> Thanks for the reply bro but its too late,I already made a move :roll So here's what happened:
> After class,I walked out with my friends and she was at the end of the street standing with 2 girls so I went up to them(my friends were a lil behind me for support ),looked at her and said ''Hi'' with a little smile.She said ''Hi,1 second please'' because she was on phone.Then she turned around and at the same time a friend of mine was coming from the opposite direction and he told me that she had a big smile on her face the moment she turned around.Then some troll guy from our class came with a beer in his hand and said''OHHH I'M SO HIGGHHH'' so the girls creeped out and moved away.I didn't want to follow her so I won't look desperate.I'll hopefully talk to her next time,what should I say ?


damn trolls!

its been a week since your last post, have you made a new move?, I'd love to know man!


----------



## hippieslay (Apr 19, 2012)

My advice would be not to be so hopeful the first time. Since you haven't much experience with girls, just becoming friends would still be a big win for you. And if being friends is your only expectation at first, you will feel a LOT less pressure and ultimately even more success than if you were trying to ask her on a date (which after becoming comfortable with her you might be able to do smoothly).

Over time, building these relationships with women you will learn how to talk to them and get them to 'fall for you.' However, I'm not saying don't swing for the fences.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

LOL about the troll 
Yay about her smiling..

a joke about that troll guy will make a good opening next time you see her


----------



## yryt (Nov 11, 2011)

ento betshrabo beera fi alex??!!


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

they sell beer to high school boys in Egypt ?


----------



## Doni (Feb 11, 2011)

Yasser1337 said:


> Hello,
> Thanks for the reply bro but its too late,I already made a move :roll So here's what happened:
> After class,I walked out with my friends and she was at the end of the street standing with 2 girls so I went up to them(my friends were a lil behind me for support ),looked at her and said ''Hi'' with a little smile.She said ''Hi,1 second please'' because she was on phone.Then she turned around and at the same time a friend of mine was coming from the opposite direction and he told me that she had a big smile on her face the moment she turned around.Then some troll guy from our class came with a beer in his hand and said''OHHH I'M SO HIGGHHH'' so the girls creeped out and moved away.I didn't want to follow her so I won't look desperate.I'll hopefully talk to her next time,what should I say ?


U sound like a nice guy, nice guys finish last..word of advice be a ******* act mean to her like somebody jus messed wit ur fam..trust words of wisdom from a hardcore nice guy ull never get her treat her like ****..when u see her do the opposite of watever ur thinking gurls dont like nice guys especially at ur age..i wish was like dat when younger let alot of good chicks pass by gud luck


----------



## LukeT (Mar 31, 2012)

Doni said:


> U sound like a nice guy, nice guys finish last..word of advice be a ******* act mean to her like somebody jus messed wit ur fam..trust words of wisdom from a hardcore nice guy ull never get her treat her like ****..when u see her do the opposite of watever ur thinking gurls dont like nice guys especially at ur age..i wish was like dat when younger let alot of good chicks pass by gud luck


horrible advice mate, I hope you are trolling


----------



## Cubby (Mar 20, 2012)

Droidsteel said:


> Personally ive never understood the concept of having a crush on someone you never speak to :? The only girl I ever liked in school was one I talked to all the time.


Until that one girl you always talk to leads you on before rejecting you out of nowhere, as was the case with me.


----------



## rajjer01 (Mar 30, 2012)

Since she's in your class just try to ask her something about the class or make a joke about something that sucks lol. Remember girls like a sense of confidence, get some practice wherever you can, maybe ask a friend to help or even going to the mall and just talking to the cashiers. But even approaching her you did a good job and it takes a lot of guts to do that


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

LukeT said:


> if she is always in company of her friends, you are going to have to approach them both, go there and talk to both friendly, dont go and say* "hey I like you"* you'll make a fool of yourself,if you make friends with her friends first then it will be downhill next time.
> 
> I dont know the first thing about dating and stuff, but thats what i would do.


Say this to her.

The problem with shy men is that they lack confidence. Start learning how to not give a **** about what people think of you. You should just say that you like her and take it from there.


----------

